# Configure System Restore - Current Usage?



## Jeff Leites (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm going to have to start this story/inquiry in the middle, and work my way to the beginning and end.

In the System Protection window (configure restore settings), While my computer is powered up, why is the Current Usage figure constantly increasing throughout the day, at the rate of about 2 GB a day? This is WITHOUT adding any new restore points.

*Now for the beginning:*
A few days after getting this new Win8 computer, I noticed that some restore point that had been there, were gone. Only the most recent was left.

I further noticed that, out of the box, the Max Usage was set at 1% (about 9 GB) and that the Current Usage (now at only 1 restore point) was around 8 GB.

I bumped the Max Usage up to 2% (about 18 GB), deleted my restore point, and created 2 new restore points.

My Current Usage was now around 19 MB.

I checked on it a short while later, and the Current Usage had shot up to 200 MB.
It continues to grow, now, 3 days later, it is up to 8 GB and growing.
Why is this happening?

My theory is that when the Current Usage grows to the point of reaching the Max Usage, I'll lose restore points until only the most recent remains.
*
Where I'm at now:*

I was given a program called ShadowExplorer. It shows what is in the Shadow Copies, which to my understanding are essentially the restore points. There is one Shadow Copy for each restore point. 

(Just to be accurate, as of now, I have a total of 5 restore points, having added new ones before installing some new programs).

These Shadow Copies appear to be very large. The hiberfil.sys file alone that is shown, is nearly 7 GB. I image everything is compressed, but still large. 
So, if each restore point creates one Shadow Copy, wouldn't I need enough room for one Shadow Copy for each restore point I want to retain?

Is that why my Current Usage is so big?
Wouldn't the Shadow Copy be created quickly when creating a restore point?
If it is the Shadow Copies representing the Current Usage, why doesn't the final value show right away, instead of growing at 2 GB a day? 



*And finally...*
Can some of you Win 8 users (not dual boot... that has it's own issues) check your System Protection Configure window (Configure Restore Settings). If your Current Usage is near your Max Usage, do you have more than 1 restore point? If you have a new machine, or have recently deleted your restore points, is your Current Usage constantly growing? (You'd have to cancel "config", then go back into it later to see if it's changed).

One more thing. Last week, if I had, and wanted to see more than one restore point, I had to check a box to see other restore points. Recently, I don't see the check box, all the restore points are just listed. Is that a recent change from M/S, or am I somehow looking at a different System Restore window?

Thank you for reading this far :smile:
If you have the answers, you're my hero! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi start here Windows 8 System Restore Guide
How To Use System Restore Feature In Windows 8 | TechNorms
see if that explains it any better


----------



## Jeff Leites (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm having trouble with that link but I read the Windows 8 System Restore Guide days ago. It only explains how to use it. BTW, it contains an error. It says that the automatic restore points are created every day. They are only created if no other restore point has been created in the previous 7 days.
At any rate,* that article does not explain why the Max Usage figure continues to grow after a restore point has been created*. :sad:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I 'am not finding anything useful to help you


----------

